# Canadian Newbies



## The Boldt Family (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi everyone! action

Myself and my partner have 3 children, two girls 14 and 11, and our son 8. One dog, one cat, and 2 birds. Very loud house hold. We live just on the outside of Ottawa, the capital of Canada. In a little village called Stittsville.

We love to camp and now that the children are older we decided that our old 1986 tent trailer was getting to small for all of us to fit in. We shopped all around and finally found an new love, to replace our old 1986 love which we found very hard to part with







, at least I did







. We will be picking up our new love a 23rs outback on Wednesday. We will all be sleeping out in the drive way that night.

Waiting to see when the 1000 island rally will be on, I was hoping we could meet you all.









The Boldt Family


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and cograts on your new trailer, enjoy!!!!

Off to the rally in a few minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Welcome and congradulations on your new trailer.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and Congrads on the new trailer!!!

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome fellow Canadians!

Enjoy your new TT.

I started the thread for the 1000 Islands Rally but Thor has been running with it. Looks like the weekend of Sept 16th - 18th has been suggested.

Hope you can make it.

Wayne


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The Boldts,

Welcome to Outbackers and let me add my congratulations on your new 
TT! action

Have fun with it.

Mark


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulation on your new TT and welcome to the sight.

We have had our 23 RS for @ 6 weeks and have been camping once and had a great time. I am sure you will have a similar experience.

Keith


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Wise choice on buying an outback, hope you have lots of fun with it.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Group Boldt Family action 
And congrats on the 23RS

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your TT and welcome to Outbackers. Another Canadian eh!
I suggest you explore the NE Rally threads - Great turn out and great families.

Thor


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hello there! Wasnt sure if this is where I put my "all about me and my family" hello's- or start a new one? I'm a Canadian Newbie...thought I'd just do it in here.

My name in Juie, I am married to an amazing DH- Al, we have 3 wonderful daughters: Alexandra(9) Shaelynn(7) & Calista(5) -- we LOVE to camp. We are in Vancouver Canada. We dont own an Outback *yet* but hopfully will soon. We have to wait for our other trailer to sell first, then we can move forward. Used to have a travel trailer(96 Thor Prisim), then we thought we'd like it better if we had a park trailer(at a resort), took a loan out for that and hated it. Live and learn. Soooo, once we sell this trailer, we can move on to an outback. Which I cant WAIT for!! I love looking at all your guys' set ups w/ your trucks and trailers. Al and I looked at the gallery lastnight, makes us miss it even more!! I cant wait to put one up of our own. Once I have my outback, I'll have to have one of those siggy's too w/ all my TV info and stuff! I absolutely love this site!! And it's actually a forum that my DH will enjoy







wow- I sure babbled there! Sorry about that! anyways- just wanted to jump on and say helo, wasnt sure if I should, since I wasnt an official owner yet :s hope thats ok!!

Jewels-who cant WAIT to go camping again!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lots of luck with your new outback









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats not babbling, around here we call it excitement. Welcome to you both and Good Luck selling the 'old' camper. What size Outback have you considered?

Thor will be happy, another Canadian.

action action

John


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats not babbling, around here we call it excitement. Welcome to you both and Good Luck selling the 'old' camper. What size Outback have you considered?
> 
> Thor will be happy, another Canadian.
> 
> ...


actually the trailer we are trying to sell right now, is a Woodland Park mobile home kinda trailer, 40'8". We thought we were going to like a "cabin" better than a TT. we dont. we miss having a TT SOOO much. Cant wait to be able to go camping in the provincial parks and stuff again. Or up to Osoyoos..that kind of stuff. Our girls miss it just as much too. Anytime we see a truck and trailer we all get excited LOL "OH LOOK!! They are going camping!! They are so lucky!!" LOL we're all a little nutty







It shouldnt take long to sell (hopfully) We're interested in the 26rs. We've found one at the local dealership here, for 31,900.- CrAzY huh? But we could get a Hornet for way cheaper, but I reallllly like the outback more. We feel in love w/ them 3 yrs ago when we looked for a new trailer. (before we got all messed up w/ the woodland park thing) then we went looking last weekend, and they are still our favorite ones out there. See, I babble! LOL
Jewel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jewel

That sounds high for a 26'. I think MSRP is 27,900. I would call a few dealers, I think they quoted you on the Sydney Edition 30'. If you are willing to drive to Brooklin (3.5hrs from Ottawa), I am pretty sure they can better the price. If you are interested PM me and I will forward you all the details. I know of a dealer in Kingston as well but I am not sure if they carry Outbacks.

Thor


----------

